# Rodent Pro VS American Rodent



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 2, 2011)

_It's that time again,.. to restock food with some extra for the new additions. I decided to shop around and compare instead of going straight to RP as usual and ended up back where I started anyway. Depending on where you live and the company is located,.. shipping is everything.

Other places were crossed off the list because of product variety, availability and price. So it came down to RP and AR. AR costs more for a little less product,.. then I got to shipping. AR advertises free shipping if you live within their 2 day shipping area (Red zone). I don't so I knew that would be an issue,.. just didn't know how much of an issue.

Here's what I ordered;

(American Rodent) To Continue Shopping click the BACK button

Product -	Quantity - Amount - Price 
Frozen Rats Small	- 25 - 1.25 -	$31.25
Frozen Rats Medium - 10 - 2.00 -	$20.00
Frozen Rats Weanling - 25 - 1.15 -	$28.75
Frozen Chicks -25 - 0.25 -	$6.25

All prices are in US Dollars TOTAL 86.25 w/o shipping.

AR doesn't factor in shipping or packaging on their site. There's an extra $15 packaging and material fee to be added in later not including shipping so I called to get the info. Shipping turned out to be about the same as what I order 87.30 plus the extra $15. Came out to 188 and some change so just under $200. Granted,.. I would get it in 2 days,.. but I don't need it that soon. Even if I did I wouldn't pay for it,.. the snakes would have to wait and the tegus could eat something else.

(Rodent Pro)

Product Summary: 

20 Rats: Medium @ $1.19 ($23.80)
25 Rats: Weaned @ $.89 ($22.25) 
25 Chicks: Small @ $.12 ($3.00) 
20 Rats: Small @ $.84 ($16.80) 

Sub-Total: $65.85 
Less Coupon (RPO811): ($10.00) 
S&H: $63.67 (Cost of packing materials, dry ice, and insurance are included.) 

Order Total: $119.52

I don't think I'll be shopping around again,.. anytime soon. Even without the $10 discount for me and where I am RP is still cheaper._


----------



## james.w (Aug 2, 2011)

Did you already place the order?


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 2, 2011)

What a difference lol. Its lame we dont get the free shipping on the west coast... I'm still trying to fight off ordering online but the bigger the tegus get the closer and closer that day comes.


----------



## lilgonz (Aug 2, 2011)

RP seems to be the cheapest, or at least every time I look around I end up back there.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 2, 2011)

I just got my first order with rodent pro and I was very impressed with the quality of the food and the price. I got 150 adult mice(think that is the size) and 75 chicks for around $106 including shipping. It took about 3 days for the package to arrive and you have to order by thursday the week before in order to ship the following mon/tue. Icouldn't belive everything arrived frozen solid and very neatly packed.


----------



## jondancer (Aug 2, 2011)

Iv had good experience with rodent pro


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 2, 2011)

_Yeah,.. the order has been submitted. Every once in a while I check around to see if anyone's having a sale or can beat RP period but,.. it hasn't happened yet._


----------



## james.w (Aug 2, 2011)

I was hoping it hadn't and you would be interested in splitting shipping with me.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 2, 2011)

_Could happen,.. it hasn't shipped yet if you want to add something, I could call tomorrow._


----------



## Toby_H (Aug 2, 2011)

I have absolutely nothing bad to say about Rodent Pro... I would not discourage anyone from buying from them...


But, American Rodent is being misrepresented here...

Their main page is a huge map very clearly explaining their shipping prices... It clearly states on orders over $100 shipping is either Free (Eastern US) or discounted (Western US & Fl), although there is an additional $15 box fee. So you short changed yourself when you selected an $86.xx order. You could have added $14 worth of food and saved a bundle on shipping. This would have likely given you a total price that competes with Rodent Pro and also increased your food count slightly.


Again, this is not saying anything bad about Rodent Pro, but I think it's only fair to point out the misrepresentation of American Rodent...


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 2, 2011)

_No misrepresentation what so ever,.. I know about the free deliver when your order is over $100 but that's only if you're in the red zone area. Of which I am not. When I called with my original order it was over $100 because I had rat pups on there that they (AR) now only ship in counts of 50. I switched to sm rats later because RP has them on sale.

Their shipping goes by weight, not a set price so my original order was over $100 with shipping being $96 and some change plus the 15. The food counts are going to be a little off one way or another. Because they're not all the same, 25, 20, 30 or what ever but even with that,.. AR prices are still higher even on an individual basis.

The guy at AR was actually apologetic, that he couldn't ship cheaper than that. Since I'm not in the red zone and they don't do ground shipping out this way._


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 3, 2011)

Have you ever tried a local supplier? Like if you Google Frozen Rodents Las Vegas, certain suppliers show up. I tried a FL supplier and got a better deal than the big guys for a small order ($150).


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 3, 2011)

_Not lately,.. I tried back in '08 when I switched Dino to mainly whole prey. The main 2 spots we have here, Exotic Pets and Pet Kingdom wouldn't give much of a discount. But I totally forgot about the guy in the Swap meet,.. the Reptile Room or what ever its called.

Plus I was looking for other things to feed besides rats. I just googled it though and a couple things showed up from individual people. So,.. next time I'll look into it and check out shows when we actually have one,.. a lot can change in 3yrs. _


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 3, 2011)

laurarfl said:


> Have you ever tried a local supplier? Like if you Google Frozen Rodents Las Vegas, certain suppliers show up. I tried a FL supplier and got a better deal than the big guys for a small order ($150).



I always check for local suppliers. I just found someone and I'm going to be getting 150 jumbo mice for $65. They're just starting out, I can't wait until they have enough rats for my bulk orders


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 4, 2011)

Yes, I do like RP because you can get chicks, rabbits, etc all at the same place.


----------

